# Bird help



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Firstly I'll apologise, I'm not a bird person. I'm asking this on behalf of a friend.

She keeps a number of birds outside in a small avery (sp). The avery itself is enclosed in a stable and at night the doors are shut. Unfortunately on friday when she went to clean and feed them all but one of the birds were dead, including a cockatil (sp) she'd had for a long time, so obviously she was really upset. Turned out a rat had got into the cage and according to another friend the birds had gone into shock allowing the rat to slaughter them all.  She's reluctant to rehome anymore birds until she can guarantee their safety so what would you recommend to protect the birds? The cage was wooden with wire front, she did find a very small hole in the back which we presume is how the rat got in. She's going to line the cage with metal base and sides, but do you think now the rat has got in once it's likely to try and attack again? She can't put out bait directly under the cage as their are rabbits living there. We've put bait all around the rest of the yard, and the lady does actually breed JRT's so they've been allowed out alot more to try and earn their keep!! But does anyone know of anything that might discourage them from the birds?


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm sorry but I'm very confused? Firsly you said it was a small avairy in a stable? Then you said it was in cage, wooden with wire on the front?

What exactly needs protecting, and what do you mention she won't rehome any more until the birds are safe? 

Does she run some kind of rescue, and are the birds in cages within the avairy which is within the stable?? If she is taking on pet birds and putting them outside into something that has no heating it will result in a birds death.

It also worries me she has not lighting for these birds? If the aviary or cage which all these birds are housed in are inside the stable, is there special UV lighting and heating?

If a rat know's there is easy pickings they will eat through wire to get to these birds, you can buy special rat boxes that contain poisen that the rabbits shouldn't be able to get too. If you go to Rob Harvey's website they also well special Rat sound deterants.

Good luck!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hi there, so sorry to hear of your friends trouble..Unfotunatley i lost 2 avieries due to rats.I had cockatiels and budgies in mine,and i found it sickening and very upsetting to find my bird dead.The only thing i can sujest is to try and ratproof the aviery,but thats easier said than done..Rats will allways find a way to food.*


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I think the weather has been especally hard on the birds this year my mate has also lost all but one java with the cold i think even with hay and nest boxes. It would have been there 3rd year and have all seen the winter through with no probs before. She has now added a lamp for the remaining bird he must be so lonely.


----------



## DUSTY (Oct 14, 2008)

Once rats have a way in they'll keep coming back. If your friend puts wire or metal? on the walls then that should stop them.

Before she puts wire or whatever on the wall put poison in the hole.....making sure the other birds can't get at it. 

If they are rehomed birds from inside conditions they'll soon acclamatise as long as they are put in the aviary during the summer months. 

Rats are horrible things they even took two birds of mine in daylight whilst I was in the aviary..............I now have an aviary with concrete flooring and breeze block walling........touch wood .........no rats !!!


----------

